# Cwc Repair...?



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Finally had to happen I guess, I have bought "sold as seen" 6 CWC's all working brilliantly and accurately :thumbup:

However with the 7th, depiste popping in the correct new battery in to a 1980 fat case it refuses to start :mellow: can someone recommend a possible repairer?? should I have a look see myself?? not sure what I would be looking at?? 

thanks

Jason


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

You're developing something of a CWC habit there, aren't you ? You could stop you know...if you really wanted to 

I wouldn't have the 1st idea what to look for in a faulty movement but i'd bet that our host at RLT Towers or Steve Burrage at Rytetime would know.

May be worth giving one of them a call about it?

I think the '80 CWC has an ESA 536.121 movement which is now obselete, but replacement equivalents are probably available.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Watch back and serviced, needed cleaning and oling, there was a short as the battery was draining instantly....

had my fat nav serviced also and the spec of something floating in the dial removed, both keeping excellent time for 32 yr old watches :yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Where did you send it?


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

managed to find a watch chap locally (Northampton), retired officially but still does a bit from home.... cant do it comercially as would not be insured to hold lots of other peoples watches.... cost me Â£34 all in for both watches, I did drop them off and pick them up though...

Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Result !

Great watches those G10s, ....


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

55JWB said:


> managed to find a watch chap locally (Northampton), retired officially but still does a bit from home.... cant do it comercially as would not be insured to hold lots of other peoples watches.... cost me Â£34 all in for both watches, I did drop them off and pick them up though... Jason


Was that John Mobbs in St Leonards road?


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Possibly, Byrone sorted it for me giving it to "his man" Byrone had a shop in St Leonards Road....


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Spoke too soon....

the standard fat case is losing time fairly rapidly through the day, my fat nav seems to keep great time and then suddenly is about 10 mins out?? not sure what could be causing that?? maybe catching someone at a certain time of the day?? gotta go back to the chap...

I dont think these can be "regulated" as they are quartz, does anyone know for sure??

Jason


----------



## Francois-uk (Feb 4, 2013)

Could someone contact me privately to give me the details of someone to fix/service watches for me in Northampton ? That chap in St Leanords, that sounds interesting.

Thanks.


----------

